# Luft 46 Fw tl Jaeger Flitzer



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Heres one in progress. J.P. inspired me.


----------



## mfenix (Nov 18, 2008)

coming along nicely.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Nice work so far. Did this actually fly in WW2? Or is this a model of a never-built fighter?

Sean


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

If I understand this never made it past the mock up stage.Looks so much like a Dehavilland Venom though.Thanks for the comments


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Correct. FW built a partial wooden mockup, but that's as far as it got.
See: http://www.luft46.com/fw/fwflitz.html


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fascinating info and great little model! :thumbsup:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Thanks! Its almost finished.This was revell Germanys kit.A nice build. Next is the Horton Flying wing.If you Luft 46 guys get the chance to puick these up they are worth it.Less than 10 bucks and nicley detailed.Thank you John P,For gettying me interested in Luft 46.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No problem! :lol:

Here's my build of that Revell Horton:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ho229-revell1.html


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## jugjunkie (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice work


----------

